# roughed out claro walnut platter



## West River WoodWorks (Sep 28, 2012)

I couldnt pass up this piece of claro when I saw it. It has curl, burl, and sapwood/heartwood mix. It looked and felt dry before turning, but that didnt last long.:dash2: 
So now it will sit in a paperbag with the shavings for a while ...:censored2:
[attachment=11280]
[attachment=11281]

Tom


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 28, 2012)

Pretty chunk of wood-nice turning!!!!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 28, 2012)

Thats a REALLLLLY nice piece of walnut ! Its going to a beautiful platter. Cant wait to see the finished piece. Great job !
Scott


----------



## davduckman2010 (Sep 28, 2012)

looks great love that figure a 1 peice duckman


----------



## bench1holio (Sep 28, 2012)

oooohhh yeahh!!!...... that is nice!.

also cant wait to see that finished. what size is it?


----------



## Kevin (Sep 28, 2012)

Tom, that is one absolutely gorgeous chunk of wood. I mean 10 out of 10 starts I love it!



Can't wait to see it finished please remember to show us when it's done.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 28, 2012)

Wow! Great piece of wood, lots going on in that one. Gonna look great with a finish on it.


----------



## phinds (Sep 28, 2012)

Oh MAN is that going to be beautiful when finished (& pretty damned pretty already)


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Sep 28, 2012)

It is 10 1/2" in diameter x 2" thick. 
I will be sure to add more photos as it progresses, heres hoping I dont mess things up!:fool:
Tom


----------



## scrimman (Sep 28, 2012)

Yeah, if it looks this nice unfinished it would be wrong not to show it in all it's glory! It still amazes me just how beautiful a hunk o'wood can be.


----------



## DKMD (Sep 29, 2012)

Yummy! There's not much better than a nice piece of claro.


----------



## UpNorthWoods (Sep 29, 2012)

Awesome chunk of wood!

+1 on cant wait to see it finished


----------

